# Kamatuuran Kali's Knife



## tuturuhan (Jan 23, 2007)

Dexterity, finesse and preciseness is not often thought of when using a bladed weapon.  However, it is possible.

Please view the following where I am teaching a back hand knife grip in Rome, Italy for the Taramanni School:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXEUQSKDKkE&mode=related&search=

Also enclosed is a demonstration with knife defending against open hand.  Please note that the following is freestyle:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjhTianSJfI&mode=related&search=

Joseph T. Oliva Arriola
Grandmaster Kamatuuran School of Kalijin


----------



## Munkyjitsudo (Jan 24, 2007)

Woah, your one of those filipino cats who can kick some *** with kali on the streets (I've seen my uncles give a guy stick to beat up there friend just so he could take the stick away and beat the dude up with it) my uncles friend is from the Phillipines, he's psion and I think he said he did a psion style of Escrima he learned and also taught in the phillipines, we would go at it taking turns countering each others techniques, it was damn near exact to the locks of Danzan Ryu and Small Circle Jujitsu except I noticed how he always kept in contact with me. His knife work was just so fluid and smooth it was friggin scary, so practical. It was nice to see everything that was demostrated on me explained through and through I'm sure you have a lot of happy students with all the BS escrima and kali teachers out there, you look like a reall good teacher, and I like how you apologize, my sensei kinda just laughs when she hurts us.


----------



## tuturuhan (Jan 24, 2007)

My friend,

You have a good eye.  You can see the difference between what is good and what isn't good.  Most people see sticks and knives and think "that if the practiioner twirls fast",  he must be good.  They have no context...no experience and no "eye".  

If you are ever in the SF Bay Area stop by and take a class.  Or if I'm in your area teaching a seminar stop by.  Best wishes, in your continued development.

Tuhan Joseph T. Oliva Arriola
Grandmaster Kamatuuran School of Kalijin


----------



## Munkyjitsudo (Jan 24, 2007)

HAHAHA, no way, I was just thinking how awesome it'd be to learn under you. I live in hayward, ca. Been a local to the bay area all my life and just scored a really good paying job so I can start taking the classes I want, do you have any info on your school that I can check out, not that I'm doubting, more like so I know how to get there. I'm feeling kinda excited right now.


----------



## tuturuhan (Jan 26, 2007)

Munky,

The first lesson, "feel and then control the emotions" before you go into combat with the weapon.

I teach an all men's class on wednesdy nights in Union City, California.  So, you are just down the road from me.  Beginning students stay for the first 1 1/2 hours.  Advanced stick around for an additonal 1 hr.

I am also teaching a seminar in 3 sectional staff on Feb 17th, 2007.  Let me know if you might be interested in this semainar:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHElHtknwwk&mode=user&search=

Please send me a private email about your background (i.e. age, martial arts history, occupation).

Best wishes,
Tuhan Joseph T. Oliva Arriola
Grandmaster Kamatuuran School of Kalijin


----------



## tuturuhan (Jan 29, 2007)

Realistic...is not like the movies.  I teach women to use the knife immediately.  I make my male students wait at least two years before they are allowed to use the live blade.  Why?

Tuhan Joseph T. Oliva Arriola
Grandmaster Kamatuuran School of Kalijin


----------



## tuturuhan (Jan 30, 2007)

Cavity Strikes and Pressue Points
Now, imagine using a knife to do what the fingers do with cavity strikes and pressure points.  The knife penetrates, slices and finds its way to those venues that cause death...

The weapons master, when "empty handed" is no longer weaponless when he learns how to your his hands like a knife.  He penetrates, slices and finds his way to those venues that cause death...

So, why do I not teach men the "live blade"...one of the reasons...is the question of responsiblity.

knife seminar in Italy:  




Tuhan Joseph T. Oliva Arriola
Grandmaster Kamatuuran School of Kalijin


----------



## tuturuhan (Jan 31, 2007)

Hmmm...I've just noticed.  I've gone up in rank.  I'm a yellow belt now.  Rank or ability what will help me more when I'm faced with an opponent with a knife.

Worse yet, which will help me more when I'm faced with the loss of a job, a divorce from a spouse or the death of a child?  That's the interesting thing about practicing "real stuff"...you get to lead a life of "real stuff".

Tuhan Joseph T. Oliva Arriola
Grandmaster Kamatuuran School of Kalijin


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 1, 2007)

tuturuhan said:


> Realistic...is not like the movies.  I teach women to use the knife immediately.  I make my male students wait at least two years before they are allowed to use the live blade.  Why?


Why don't you tell  us?  

Many of the people who read this forum and post in it have knife training and may be knife fighters.  Would you like to share your theory here?


----------



## tuturuhan (Feb 1, 2007)

Sus,

To begin with look at the physical characteristics of a man and woman:
1) a woman's fine motor movement vs. a man's gross motor movement
2) men vs. women's reaction to cortisol and adrenelin

Each of the physical characteristics affect how the knife fighter wields the knife.  I don't allow men to use the "live blade" for at least two years.  I teach women the blade almost immediately.  Why?  Because, a women can control her emotions.  She knows how not to telegraph her movements.

More importantly, it is not what you see...it is what you don't see when you use a "female weapon" like the knife.  In the movies they show the weapon so the audience can follow the action.  When I teach my women students, I teach them to use their ability to guide, direct and manipulate.  I teach them to hide the knife, to get close...and then...well you know what I mean.

As such, there are two choices in how a person can use the knife, one is blantant and muscular, the other is fluid, hidden and performed with finesse.  (think of a saber vs. the epee)

Please view:

knife in italy:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXEUQSKDKkE&mode=related&search=

knife against open hand:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjhTianSJfI&mode=related&search=

Thank you for your question.  I appreciate the response.

Tuhan Joseph T. Oliva Arriola
Grandmaster Kamatuuran School of Kalijin


----------

